# Wolfsschlucht bei Zwingenberg am Neckar



## epic-mtb (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo!
Wer kennt diese, ist diese vor kurzem gefahren!
Eine Gruppe Hebbocher und Umgebung wollen Sie demnächst von oben runter zum Neckar befahren.
Ich habe bisher nur von „alpinem Steig, Eng- und Tragstellen“ gelesen, gesichert mit Seilen, die sogar Wanderern einiges abverlangen soll.
Ich wäre an konkreten Informationen, vor allem ob wirklich mit Bike passierbar, interessiert.

Danke 

Gruß

Walter


----------



## Peter-S (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Walther,

wenn Du etliche Jahre Trail-Erfahrung hast, dann ist es je nach Beschaffenheit (Fels- oder Baumsturz) vielleicht fahrbar. Spaß macht es sicherlich nicht bei Wandererbegegnungen durch die z.T. sehr engen Stellen. Ein paar Eindrücke findest Du hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geistereiche (21. Mai 2015)

Ich würde davon abraten. Erstens ist es wirklich teilweise ein alpiner Klettersteig der häufig von Wanderern frequentiert wird, zweitens sind es nur 2,5 km ab Dielbach-Post bis unten. Dafür sein Bike durch die Schlucht zu schleppen - ich weiss nicht.....


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2015)

ich "würde nicht abraten" sondern dir ein klares verbot aussprechen, das zu tun! warum?

erstens ist es ein naturdenkmal / -Schutzgebiet. radfahren strengstens verboten
zweitens sind die förster dort recht aufmerksam, belassen es aber bei verstößen wie 2m regel bei einer Ermahnung. da sollte man bitte nicht eine Verschlimmerung risikeren indem man mit dem MTB auch noch sinnlos durch die schlucht an sich fährt
drittens ist das ding m.E. überwiegend nicht fahrbar. es fließt ein Bach der oft den kompletten schluchtgrund überfließt. es ist mosig bewachsen, rutscht wie seife und ist geröllig. einige stufen und abschnitte kann so oder so bestenfalls ein trialer fahren

im Interesse aller bike kann man dich nur dazu auffordern, das sein zu lassen. fahrt links oder rechts dran vorbei. die paar hundert meter außen rum ersparen euch nerviges und riskantes getrage des bikes und dem rest der bikerschaft bleiben die anderen, auch nicht 2m breiten wege wenigstens noch zum fahren ohne Bußgeld und der ruf der biker wird nicht nachhältig beschädigt


----------



## epic-mtb (21. Mai 2015)

*Hallo Biker!*

*Vielen Dank für die Antworten. *
*Wir werden die Schlucht nicht befahren, obwohl mich als Freistaatler die 2-m-Regel kaum interessiert (wenigstens 1 Vorteil, den Muhhacklern zugeordnet zu sein). Laut meiner Karte gibt es 2 Wege durch die Schlucht. Der mit der Nr.  53 geht am Bach vorbei, sodass ich vermute, es ist der Wanderweg (Steig). Es gibt aber fast parallel einen weiteren Weg. *
*Ist dieser befahrbar?*

*Danke für die weitere Informationen*


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2015)

epic-mtb schrieb:


> *...obwohl mich als Freistaatler die 2-m-Regel kaum interessiert*


schön für dich. nur wirst du da nicht weit kommen. es gelten halt immer die regeln des landes, in dem man ist, nicht die, aus dem man kommt!
kommt offen gestanden ziemlich arrogant und ignorant rüber, was du da schreibst. ich bin raus... viel spaß bei der tourenplanung


----------



## Geistereiche (22. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn ich die Meinung Sharkys zum Thema HIER NICHT FAHREN uneingeschränkt teile und mich köstlich über die Rechtsauffassung mancher Mitbürger amüsiert habe möchte ich nochmal als Hilfestellung für Ortsunkundige ein kleines Mäppchen hier reinstellen. Der grün umrandete Teil sollte definitiv tabu sein. Alles andere kann gefahren werden.....


----------



## Rage_Hard (22. Mai 2015)

Sharky muß sich aber auch nicht wundern das Thread so verläuft, kommt halt auch super oberlehrerhaft rüber.
Ob jemand die Schlucht fährt oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen, es gibt mit Sicherheit schlimmeres auf der Welt.
Es ist aber meiner Meinung auch eher nicht zu empfehlen, da es ein großes Ausflugsziel von Wanderern ... ist, da sind
Probleme leider vorprogrammiert.


----------



## sharky (22. Mai 2015)

Rage_Hard schrieb:


> Ob jemand die Schlucht fährt oder nicht, ist jedem selbst überlassen, es gibt mit Sicherheit schlimmeres auf der Welt..


das sehe ich nicht so. da stehen mehr als genug schilder, die keine bloße 2m schikane sind sondern mehr als nur einen triftigen grund und ihre daseinsberechtigung haben. es gibt links und rechts der schlucht die möglichkeit, diese zu umfahren. durch zu fahren führt nur zu einem: die forstverwaltung gegen alle biker aufzubringen und die bisher tolerierte befahrung der schmalen pfade außerhalb der schlucht zu gefährden!

wenn dann einer daher kommt, der nicht aus der gegend ist und dem es wurscht ist, wenn die locals nach seiner aktion dann drunter leiden, dann finde ich das definitiv nicht ok. zumal mal mehrere alternativen genannt hat


----------



## epic-mtb (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Odenwälder!

Ich will nicht, dass Ihr Euch wegen mir in die Haare bekommt.

Mir ist es eben nicht „wurscht“, wenn Ihr darunter leidet. Deshalb habe ich gerade vorher versucht, mich kundig zu machen und aufgrund Eurer Antworten auch entschieden, nicht die Wolfsschlucht auf dem Wandersteig zu befahren. Ich sehe ein, dass dass er dafür nicht geeignet und deshalb zu Recht für Biker gesperrt ist. Eure Argumente sind insofern nachvollziehbar. Deshalb suche ich ja eine Alternative, die Sharky als Einheimischer mir offensichtlich verweigert. Eine gewisse Alternative wurde mir bisher nur von „Geistereiche“ genannt, und da auch nur, wo ich nicht fahren soll. Ich will Forstautobahnen meiden, wir Ihr das ja auch macht.

Es wäre deshalb nett, wenn mir jemand konkret sagen würde, ob es einen geeigneten, fahrbaren Trail in der Nähe gibt.

Kurz zur „Rechtslage“.
Jura ist für mich kein unbekanntes Terrain und gerade Juristen müssen genau den Sachverhalt ermitteln. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass man manches auch unter satirischen Aspekten betrachten kann, bitte ich nochmals genau meine Formulierung zur 2-m-Regel zu durchdenken.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass Ihr etwas von Anderen einfordert, das Ihr selbst nicht beachtet. Sharky, Du gerade machst es doch so, wie Dein „dem rest der bikerschaft bleiben die anderen, auch nicht 2m breiten Wege wenigstens noch zum fahren“ zeigt, bzw. gerade in diesem Forum gibt es einige Bild-Beweise dafür. Du entscheidest aber nicht nur für Dich, sondern auch für andere, wann, welche Vorschriften zu beachten sind. Oder gibt es eine Geheimvorschrift für Badener? Na, das wäre Diskriminierung aufgrund der Staatsangehörigkeit und verstößt gegen EU-Recht (Art. 14 Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention, Art. 18 AEU-Vertrag) ☺. Oder bist Du neidisch, dass wir im Freistaat wenigstens hier größere Freiheiten haben? (Achtung, Satire).

Übrigens praktiziert Ihr offensichtlich den Art. 13 des Bayerischen Waldgesetzes. Eine Änderung des baden-württembergischen Waldgesetzes könnt aber nur Ihr herbeiführen.
So, nun sollten wir wieder an das Biken denken, um Spaß zu haben und das Leben zu genießen.

Deshalb wäre es schön, jemand könnte mir eine Alternative bieten.

Immer Grip unter den Stollen
wünscht

Walter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2015)

Auf der Seite ist nix. Ich empfehle, Wanderschuhe anzuziehen und die schöne Wolfsschlucht zu genießen.
Ansonsten bleiben nur Waldautobahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Mai 2015)

Die Wolfsschlucht zu fahren macht kein Spaß und der Ärger vor Ort ist vorprogrammiert. Momentan ist es bei uns im Eck noch recht ruhig was die Konflikte mit Wanderer betrifft (Raum Mosbach). Im Raum Zwingenberg / Eberbach / Heidelberg hatte ich aber bei meinen letzten Touren dort schon die eine oder andere negative Bekanntschaft machen dürfen.

Auch um hier nicht weiter Nährstoff bezüglich der 2m-Regel zu liefern. Es ist nun einmal auch ein Schutzgebiet...

Alternativen finden sich per Internet auf den üblichen Seiten.


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Mai 2015)

Oder gibt es eine Geheimvorschrift für Badener?

Für uns scho! Der Sharky is awer en Schwobesäckel...


----------



## Geistereiche (25. Mai 2015)

Er fährt nicht und das ist ja auch gut so!  Ich fahr jetzt mal los.....Waldautobahnen........


----------



## MoeOdenwald (25. Mai 2015)

Wegen der "Rechtslage" @epic-mtb 

Das die meisten die 2m Regel wohl nicht beachten ist wohl auch kein Geheimnis.
Ich persönlich halte von dieser auch nicht viel, ist aber ein anderes Thema. Ich denke darauf wollten die Ortskundigen hier auch nicht eingehen und irgendwelche Geheimvorschriften gibt es für uns auch nicht 

Geht eher um Wege die sensibler sind und man es eben einfach besser lässt. Hast du ja auch so verstanden und deine Planung geändert. Daher alles richtig gemacht  

@Geistereiche Viel Spass auf den ... .... Waldautobnahnen ....


----------



## sharky (25. Mai 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Für uns scho! Der Sharky is awer en Schwobesäckel...


einer muss euch ja die zivilisation nahe bringen


----------

